# a useful article on overcoming shyness



## stephanielove (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi,
If any woman out there wants to increase her confidence and beat shyness then I found an article that has a list of some excellent techniques.
I used a couple with my 2 daughters with great success.
The article is from Damian Mangal who produces consistently good advice.
I cant put the direct link here but it is certainly worth looking at his site


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why can't you put the direct link on here?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MY experience is that the more you get out there and spend time with people the easier you find being with people. 
I have also found that the older I have got the less shy I have become.


----------

